
macOS 10.16 is all about tools and maturity - makecheck
https://eclecticlight.co/2020/06/07/last-week-on-my-mac-10-16-is-all-about-tools-and-maturity/
======
Hamuko
> _10.16 is all about tools and maturity_

> _I can’t promise you any sneak preview of what it will announce there, but
> here are my personal thoughts as to what it must get right this time._

Isn't that " _should be "_ then?

~~~
ripley12
Yes, this is a terrible clickbait headline. I opened it expecting more than
some guy's wish-list.

------
theDoug
Maybe it is. I feel like this is the narrative on every second cycle since
10.6 (Snow Leopard, to 10.5's Leopard), that "this" is the one where things
get more reliable and nature.

~~~
m463
They used to do this with even/odd releases - one doing features, one doing
bugs, but I am uncertain if they do that any more.

Things SHOULD be getting more reliable if they just keep retiring older
machines :)

------
jmeyer2k
I have a problem on the brand new Mac (2 different ones, after getting a
replacement) where USB A devices stop working every few hours and don't work
until a reboot. I've tried 4 different USB hubs including Apple's own USB-C to
USB-A connector. I've tried different computers, keyboards, mice. Nothing
works. After about a month of back and forth with Apple, they finally admitted
it was an operating system bug.

I can't debug it or even view USB requests because Apple has now locked
everything down. The internal display sometimes doesn't work until I restart.

USB devices on the brand new MacBook Pro 13" do not work for more than a few
hours. Apple does not care about macOS.

Here's a thread of other people with the same issue:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/mac/comments/gp5b1z/usb_20_issues_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mac/comments/gp5b1z/usb_20_issues_on_new_macbook_pro_13_2020/)

------
Gys
> ...my personal thoughts as to what it must get right this time

Let us hope Apple finally listens ;-)

~~~
Koshkin
Sometimes I do get the feeling that they are listening to my thoughts.

